# !



## ShellbeeXLittleB (Jan 28, 2013)

We flew down the road to the farm. It was finally Saturday! This was the perfect day to go out riding. I tripped on a stone, and nearly went flying!
Me, Issy and Erin were three sisters. Ever since we were 9, we'd been living alone in the woodlands. It was really comfortable, sleeping on an old mattress in a dense bunch of trees. But when it rained... we'd all get soaked.
We ran down the lane to the fields. Heidi came cantering straight at me. "See? did you see that?!! she's getting better!" I cried, as Heidi stuffed her Romany nose into my arms. Aur and Rebel came in hot pursuit, and Rebel ran Erin over, as usual.
The three horses came from a terrible background. They were locked up in a shed as yearlings and were beaten and starved as 4 year olds. Aur was the worst, with horrible scars lining his once beautiful muzzle. He had bad nerves as well. Him and Issy were a perfect match, as she was always so calm and patient. Rebel was the cheekiest, and always nipped at Erin when she brought his feeds in. Erin just laughed, and pulled a funny face at him, and he stuck his nose up in the air and drew his upper lip in a grin. Heidi was the mare who kept them all together, but she had awful nerves. 4 years on, and they had lost the terrified looks in their eyes thanks to us.
Issy was the first to speak once we had them in their stalls.
"Let's ride down to where we live; it's only down the road from here and remember, we built the new cross-country course!"


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

ShellbeeXLittleB said:


> We flew down the road to the farm. It was finally Saturday! This was the perfect day to go out riding. I tripped on a stone, and nearly went flying!
> Me, Issy and Erin were three sisters. Ever since we were 9, we'd been living alone in the woodlands. It was really comfortable, sleeping on an old mattress in a dense bunch of trees. But when it rained... we'd all get soaked.
> We ran down the lane to the fields. Heidi came cantering straight at me. "See? did you see that?!! she's getting better!" I cried, as Heidi stuffed her Romany nose into my arms. Aur and Rebel came in hot pursuit, and Rebel ran Erin over, as usual.
> The three horses came from a terrible background. They were locked up in a shed as yearlings and were beaten and starved as 4 year olds. Aur was the worst, with horrible scars lining his once beautiful muzzle. He had bad nerves as well. Him and Issy were a perfect match, as she was always so calm and patient. Rebel was the cheekiest, and always nipped at Erin when she brought his feeds in. Erin just laughed, and pulled a funny face at him, and he stuck his nose up in the air and drew his upper lip in a grin. Heidi was the mare who kept them all together, but she had awful nerves. 4 years on, and they had lost the terrified looks in their eyes thanks to us.
> ...


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

i love it. please keep writing!


----------



## ShellbeeXLittleB (Jan 28, 2013)

As we put the handmade rope 'bridles' on, we headed out to Gellionen Mountain. We hadn't ridden up tere since the accident. that's where we once lived.
Me, Issy, Erin, Mother and her horse Blue lived in a huge house at the top of the Welsh mountain. But one day, Mother rode out on Blue and never came back. So, when the Farmer we rented the house off found out we weren't paying, he threw us out. We walked all the way down the mountain and found a nice area by the river and build a few stalls and a bedroom there. But we all wondered what happened to Mother...
"Come on guys, let's face our fears. These guys have, and look at them now!" Issy said. "Yup, come on, Erin!" I replied. "NO WAY! i'm not coming. no sir!" Erin Exclaimed, and headed off in the opposite direction.
"Omygawd! ERIN get back here!" I shouted. Reluctantly, she pulled Rebel round and followed us up the mountain.
Erin's the youngest, at 11 years old and elbow-length brown, curly hair, with blue eyes and the funniest personality i'd ever seen.
Issy (Isabelle) was next; she had an air of calmness about her, but she was extremely clumsy, and was always falling over things, like rocks, grass and even nothing. she had straight, ginger/brown hair down to her waist.
I was the oldest, and I was probably the most organised and kept everyone together. I had elbow hair, like Erin, and pin straight Ginger/brown hair like Issy.


----------

